# New 65 gallon planted tank



## lnk (Mar 10, 2013)

Hi, here is my newly started 65 gallon planted tank. I am looking for some good stocking ideas. I would like to have some at least one interesting or different fish. I have always just had the usual tetras, angels that sort of thing.

Currently the tank has 6 small tetras in it.

Any suggestions welcome.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Welcome to bca! That's a cool background. Made out of real slate? What's behind it? 
I say try pming Canadian aquatics or fantasy aquatics for cool planted tank fish. Also, browse the journals for ideas.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Love the rock background! looks pretty slick! are you planning on going high tech with the planted setup or just basic plants? 

As far as livestock goes, Reckon is right about fantasy or canadian aquatics. I know that pat and charles (canadian aquatics) always have really cool fish in their fish rooms. 
Perhaps Rams, or dwarf cichlids? apistas usually have really cool colours and aren't the most common fish out there - not usually found in the LFS. 

Keep the updates coming!


----------



## lnk (Mar 10, 2013)

Glad you like the rock background, I think it looks pretty cool too!

Not sure if the background is slate, but it is some sort of rock. They are all siliconed to the back of the tank. The tank was originally a paludarium, but it got overgrown and the land section fell apart so I switched it over to a full aqaurium.

The tank won't be high tech at least not for right now. Just some basic plants. I am wondering if my lighting will be enough for plants though. I have 3 100W 5000K daylight CFL Bulbs for lighting right now.

I will be sure to check out Canadian aquatics and fantasy aquatics for ideas.

Thanks!


----------



## Master wilkins (Dec 10, 2012)

If you want a super cool planted tank thing, check out the lesser sirens. A buddy of mine has one in his planted, its a great scavenger.


----------



## lnk (Mar 10, 2013)

The sirens do look cool. I have never seen them in any stores or reptile shows here though. I will definitely look into them more, thanks!


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

lnk said:


> Glad you like the rock background, I think it looks pretty cool too!
> 
> Not sure if the background is slate, but it is some sort of rock. They are all siliconed to the back of the tank. The tank was originally a paludarium, but it got overgrown and the land section fell apart so I switched it over to a full aqaurium.
> 
> ...


your light fixture should be fine, but I would change those bulbs. 2x6700k and a 10000k will do you nicely for whatever plants you want to grow.


----------



## lnk (Mar 10, 2013)

Where do I find 6700K and 10000K CFL bulbs ? All I could find at Rona and home depot type places are 6500K bulbs at most.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

A 6500k bulb would work just fine. If you found those buy that. You might even be able to find some LED screw in type bulbs that might match up good aswell and in the right kelvins. Ive seen lots of new LED bulbs out there at Rona, Homedepot. You never know one might work great. I cant comment on where to find bulbs for your fixtures. Ive never used a lights like that for aquariums. Its an interesting light setup though.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

may I ask where you got the lights? look like good refugium lights


----------



## lnk (Mar 10, 2013)

Ok I will pick up a few 6500K bulbs. Every time I go to get new bulbs I look at the LED ones. The only ones I have seen that would probably work only came in packs of one and they were around $20+ each if I remember right. Which is a little more than I want to spend right now, but I might see if I can pick some up online. The fixtures take normal bulbs, not sure exactly what they are called, but it's the same bulbs that you would use for most any light fixture in the house.

@dino The light fixtures are from Ikea. It was originally a paludarium and had a big land section with land plants on it and this light setup worked really well. The reason I changed it from a paludarium to regular fish tank is because the plants just got so overgrown I couldn't control it. 

Also last night I bought 3 tiger botias for the tank. So far they just hide in the rocks at the back and I haven't seen them since I put them in the tank...


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

lnk said:


> Ok I will pick up a few 6500K bulbs. Every time I go to get new bulbs I look at the LED ones. The only ones I have seen that would probably work only came in packs of one and they were around $20+ each if I remember right. Which is a little more than I want to spend right now, but I might see if I can pick some up online. The fixtures take normal bulbs, not sure exactly what they are called, but it's the same bulbs that you would use for most any light fixture in the house.
> 
> @dino The light fixtures are from Ikea. It was originally a paludarium and had a big land section with land plants on it and this light setup worked really well. The reason I changed it from a paludarium to regular fish tank is because the plants just got so overgrown I couldn't control it.
> 
> Also last night I bought 3 tiger botias for the tank. So far they just hide in the rocks at the back and I haven't seen them since I put them in the tank...


If it takes normal bulbs. They make CFL ones (swirl type) that will fit it than. I think thats what you are already talking about. If not those are the ones you want. I got mine from Rona but dollars stores apparently have them aswell for cheap. I installed the mini 6500 CFLs on my5.5g. I think I read yours are 100w. You should be able to find some that big forsure. 100w might be overkill though. Too much light can cause problems aswell.

Good luck. They will brighten the tank up for sure.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

I bought a bunch of bulbs at the flea market in cloverdale for my house really cheap. Pack of 7 cfl bulbs for 5 dollars and a couple of the LED regular bulbs for lamps for 5 dollars each. I also got a couple of the big screw in LED flood lights for big potlights for 15 dollars. They had a few different temperatures to choose from too.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lnk (Mar 10, 2013)

I currently have the CFL's in there now. The bulbs I have now are 3X 100W 5000K Daylight bulbs. So I will probably just pick up some 6500K ones and switch them. 

Never though of looking at flea markets for bulbs, will have to look into that.

When I go to Rona or home depot next I will pick up some bulbs and maybe look for some LED ones as well.


----------



## lnk (Mar 10, 2013)

Bit of an update. I changed the lighting, got 3 100W daylight CFL 6500K bulbs.

Still haven't seen the 3 tiger botias I put in the tank. All other tetras seem to be doing fine. Hopefully the plants will do better with the better lights.

With new lights


----------



## lnk (Mar 10, 2013)

Here are a few more images.


----------

